# Any new a arrivals?



## MorganRose (May 28, 2016)

Well it's the end of the month, and if you're like me it's time to expand the collection!

So has anyone made any new purchases? 

I've just bought a  female Chilobrachys fimbriatus


----------



## WhitenerJ (May 28, 2016)

Just got a B. Boehmei juvi female and a A. Laeta sling two days ago. Got a A. Versicolor sling coming today in the mail. Started out with one G. Northern Gold two weeks ago and is growing. 

Jason

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darkness975 (May 28, 2016)

Nothing new since the beginning of the month. Not that I don't want anything new but I have to be smart space wise and budget wise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (May 28, 2016)

Yup! A bunch. 2x P. cancerides, 4x L. itabunae, 1x LP, 2x G. rosea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryuti (May 28, 2016)

I really want to get a few more Ts but i'm running out of room. I'm at about 5 right now and my OBT, p. irminia, and cambridgei are all "fast growers" which will need to be rehoused into their adult enclosures within a year or so, and I'm really unable to forsee me moving out within the next year and having enough room for more.

Maybe i'll get some dwarf Ts which dont really take up a lot of room

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInv4sion (May 28, 2016)

Just got a pair of incei's, AF P. miranda, AF P. chordatus, 1.1 B. cabocla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14 (May 28, 2016)

Yep picked up a I Mira another g pulchra and a hapolopamos sp lg and a n cromatus in the last week or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andy00 (May 28, 2016)

Planning on getting a p cambridgei in the next few days! That'll be my 6th T. And then I really want to get a b Emilia some day.


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (May 28, 2016)

Tomorrow is the ERAS expo up in edmonton, so I'll be picking up about a dozen slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 28, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> I really want to get a few more Ts but i'm running out of room. I'm at about 5 right now and my OBT, p. irminia, and cambridgei are all "fast growers" which will need to be rehoused into their adult enclosures within a year or so, and I'm really unable to forsee me moving out within the next year and having enough room for more.
> 
> Maybe i'll get some dwarf Ts which dont really take up a lot of room


Cyriocosmus sp could be the genus to look into. Stunning spiders, only very small.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 28, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Yep picked up a I Mira another g pulchra and a hapolopamos sp lg and a n cromatus in the last week or so


Hapalopamos?? Lol!!! I'm sorry but i couldn't help chuckling at this one. Sounds like a cross breed between the species you mean (Hapalopus) and a hippo (hippopotamus)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (May 28, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Yep picked up a I Mira another g pulchra and a hapolopamos sp lg and a n cromatus in the last week or so


Hapalopamos?? Lol!!! I'm sorry but i couldn't help chuckling at this one. Sounds like a cross breed between the species you mean (Hapalopus) and a hippo (hippopotamus)

Reactions: Lollipop 2


----------



## Blackout14 (May 28, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Hapalopamos?? Lol!!! I'm sorry but i couldn't help chuckling at this one. Sounds like a cross breed between the species you mean (Hapalopus) and a hippo (hippopotamus)


Auto correct will get you everytime...what's funny is half the time it changes it to things that were words to things that aren't or
Make no sence at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oroborus (May 28, 2016)

Got a few the last month or so:
Avicularia urticans 0.1
Avicularia versicolor 0.1
Chilobrachys fimbriatus 0.1
Selenocosmia ardnsti 0.1
Grammostola pulchra 0.0.1
Cyriopagopus vonwirthi 0.1

I think that's about it. Cheers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (May 28, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> I really want to get a few more Ts but i'm running out of room


You need some dwarf species!   My AF E sp Red takes up a space the size of a small ExoTerra Breeder Box.


----------



## PanzoN88 (May 28, 2016)

I did not aquire any this month, but hoping to get an E. Sp. red male to pair up with my female, problem is I can't find males anywhere.


----------



## Abyss (May 28, 2016)

Recieved a versacolor 3/4" sling a few days ago and its already scavanged an eaten 3x pinheads. Nice fat little buggar will moult soon now hopefully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (May 28, 2016)

Got a 7-legged G. porteri off craigslist, AF A. anax and AF G. pulchripes recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (May 28, 2016)

I got a B. emilia juvie. In other words,

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 28, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I got a B. emilia juvie. In other words,
> View attachment 211866


Well, you love to praise a "stone", after all. Are you into minerals, by chance? 

jok

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (May 28, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Well, you love to praise a "stone", after all. Are you into minerals, by chance?
> 
> jok


The Goddess of Famine and Drought should be praised, lest you invoke her wrath. All diamonds and rubies are rocks, remember.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kinglaz85 (May 28, 2016)

Just added these: 

0.0.1 Brachypelma baumgarteni
0.0.1 Brachypelma klaasi 
0.0.1 Brachypelma sabulosum 
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
0.0.1 Megaphobema peterklassi
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus antinous
0.1.0 Thrixopelma cyaneolum
0.0.1 Xenesthis immanis

Hoping to added a few more in the next weeks

Reactions: Like 6 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 28, 2016)

EulersK said:


> All diamonds and rubies are rocks, remember.


I know. You know, Transvaal is full of diamonds mines... _P.murinus _task, the *Goddess *_Prophet_, is to collect those, storming South Africa, for 0.1 _P.muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) u_u

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (May 28, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I know. You know, Transvaal is full of diamonds mines... _P.murinus _task, the *Goddess *_Prophet_, is to collect those, storming South Africa, for 0.1 _P.muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) u_u


Your Goddess sent a mindless devil like a P. murinus to scavenge? Not the wisest God, is she?


----------



## Venom1080 (May 28, 2016)

not yet, but in a few weeks, ill be getting a A versi 1/2", C. sp. Hatihati, and a 1/4" E. walckanaeri from TC. cant wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sergic (May 28, 2016)

Got a 1.5" A. brocklehursti 2 weeks ago. Even at such a small size its feeding response and colors are fantastic. This is the enclosure it came in, but I've since given it a much less poopy water dish.


----------



## Blackout14 (May 28, 2016)

Just went to my local shop
And grabbed the other I Mira...I have a problem lol decided to come out for a pic on the way home

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 28, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Your Goddess sent a mindless devil like a P. murinus to scavenge? Not the wisest God, is she?


Ah ah... "mindless" _P.murinus_? They are the most adapting T's ever, sort of "Rambo"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (May 28, 2016)

Too many.

Just a space issue now.

Don't want to wnd up on that TV 'Hoarders' 

Edit: Too many at the moment.


----------



## Trenor (May 28, 2016)

PanzoN88 said:


> I did not aquire any this month, but hoping to get an E. Sp. red male to pair up with my female, problem is I can't find males anywhere.


I'm really wanting a E. Sp. red female. It up on the list too.

In the last 2 weeks I picked up:
2 I.mira
3 H.pulchripes
4 G.pulchripes
1 A.ezendami
Maybe month before on these:
3 M.balfori
1 P.irminia

I need to slow down or build a bigger shelf

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## EulersK (May 28, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I'm really wanting a E. Sp. red female. It up on the list too.
> 
> In the last 2 weeks I picked up:
> 2 I.mira
> ...


Better go buy some wood, because you know the former isn't happening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (May 28, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Better go buy some wood, because you know the former isn't happening.


Yeah, lets be honest here. I'll just go look for some good shelves at Lowes website.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jones0911 (May 29, 2016)

MorganRose said:


> Well it's the end of the month, and if you're like me it's time to expand the collection!
> 
> So has anyone made any new purchases?
> 
> I've just bought a  female Chilobrachys fimbriatus



have a shipment coming in July of four Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma and one 2" Grammastola iheringi female.

Since all of these are coming from the same person I will probably add more  until the shipment date.


----------



## Tarantula dude (May 29, 2016)

I got an avicularia versicolour today 1 inch sling. Finally , the pet  shops inmmy area haven't had any for about a year. So i finally got a versi!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (May 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Yup! A bunch. 2x P. cancerides, 4x L. itabunae, 1x LP, 2x G. rosea


Before this month ends, I'll also be getting 2x A. seemani, 2x B. emilia, 2x B. vagans, 1x N. chromatus, 1x B. albopilosum and 1x G. pulchripes. Should def. probably slow down a bit but I've always wanted the 'trademark' Brachys,  and the rest, y'know, just came along with them haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14 (May 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Before this month ends, I'll also be getting 2x A. seemani, 2x B. emilia, 2x B. vagans, 1x N. chromatus, 1x B. albopilosum and 1x G. pulchripes. Should def. probably slow down a bit but I've always wanted the 'trademark' Brachys,  and the rest, y'know, just came along with them haha.


Nice haul I don't have any vagans or albopilosum yet but they are on my list I enjoy burrowing species right now I'm filling that list


----------



## louise f (May 29, 2016)

Yes i did.

0.1 B.vagans
0.1 B.albopilosum
0.1 P.lugardi
1.0 P.reduncus
0.1 Eucratoscelus paraphypus
0.1 Thrixopelma pruriens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Czech prime (May 29, 2016)

Got these at an expo today
0.0.1 A. versicolor
0.0.1 A. geniculata
0.0.1 OBT (RCF)

The tiny OBT is already showing some orange


----------



## Chapat (May 29, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I'm really wanting a E. Sp. red female. It up on the list too.
> 
> In the last 2 weeks I picked up:
> 2 I.mira
> ...


Do you have any pics of your A Ezendami and of the tank?  Doesn't seem like there is a lot out there on those guys


----------



## cold blood (May 29, 2016)

Chapat said:


> Do you have any pics of your A Ezendami and of the tank?  Doesn't seem like there is a lot out there on those guys


Dry sub, deep enough to facilitate burrowing, a water dish, and a hide.   Very simple.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (May 29, 2016)

Chapat said:


> Do you have any pics of your A Ezendami and of the tank?  Doesn't seem like there is a lot out there on those guys


I did my setup just like @cold blood said. Close to 4.5/5 inches of substrate(dry), bottle cap water dish and some big leaves with a starter hole underneath. I just got mine but she is settling in real nice. I've seen it out once since then late at night drinking from the dish. I got a few shots before it "went to ground". 






Here is the enclosure from the top down. I thought the fluffy white stuff was mold but when I checked it seems like light webbing. Only shows up really good when you hit it with a flash.





This one shows the start hide I made. She has started digging out her new home.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Chapat (May 29, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Dry sub, deep enough to facilitate burrowing, a water dish, and a hide.   Very simple.


Thanks


----------



## Chapat (May 29, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I did my setup just like @cold blood said. Close to 4.5/5 inches of substrate(dry), bottle cap water dish and some big leaves with a starter hole underneath. I just got mine but she is settling in real nice. I've seen it out once since then late at night drinking from the dish. I got a few shots before it "went to ground".
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chapat (May 29, 2016)

This is my little sling


----------



## Chapat (May 29, 2016)

Chapat said:


> This is my little sling


In the above post


----------



## chanda (May 29, 2016)

Just picked up a B. smithi this morning! The guy I got her from has several others T's for sale, too - if I weren't so limited on space, I would have loved to pick up the N. chromatus and the B. albiceps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (May 29, 2016)

I've not gotten any new arrivals for a few months as nothing caught my eye since the Thrixopelma sp cajamarca sling, but I've just placed an order for a Brachypelma albceps and a Theraphosinae sp cuzco


----------



## Trenor (May 29, 2016)

Chapat said:


> This is my little sling


Nice looking sling you got there. Since these guys like to burrow, if it were me, I'd remove the chunk of corkbark and give it as much substrate as I could(with a starter burrow). If you want to cover the burrow fake leaves work well and would take up less room then the bark. Once you move it to a bigger enclosure a corkbark covered burrow entrance works nice. TBH I've really started moving my slings to larger enclosures for the ease of keeping them. When I started I worried that with smaller slings I would have trouble keeping up with them in bigger enclosures. So far that hasn't been the case, they settled better, I can do a water dish and I have room to offer them a lot more hide options. 

I've had 2 of the H.pulchripes make homes in the moss and ignore the starter burrow and the other one made for the burrow.  Here are is an example of a 16oz deli to kinda show what it looks like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chapat (May 29, 2016)

When I got him it was a bundle buy from the breeder and I noticed the cork bark was really big for the enclosure so I tried to make it.  I found you really learn from watching T's behavior and it doesn't need a cork just a nice burrow that will shape to like.  These things sure like to eat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14 (May 29, 2016)

Going tommorow to pick up a few 2 inch slings and a female g rosea.  The slings are
0.0.1 b smithi
0.0.1 L  parahybana 
0.01 Acanthoscurria geniculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 29, 2016)

Tuffz said:


> Got these at an expo today
> 0.0.1 A. versicolor
> 0.0.1 A. geniculata
> 0.0.1 OBT (RCF)
> ...


it will be bright orange in 6 months or so. molt very quickly, sometimes without me even realizing its in premolt.


----------



## Linear (May 29, 2016)

Getting my brachypelma smithi soon... So hard to wait. T_T It's small, like 1.7inches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blackout14 (May 30, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Going tommorow to pick up a few 2 inch slings and a female g rosea.  The slings are
> 0.0.1 b smithi
> 0.0.1 L  parahybana
> 0.01 Acanthoscurria geniculata


Got some pics of the new guys lp freshly molted the a geniculata the g rosea is a big girl and the b smithi not a bad haul I checked the molt of the lp I believe that is a male but it was already kinda chewed up so we will see I left them in the critter keepers and 5 gallon they came in I figuare they had enough stress for the day and the setups diddnt look bad Cept their were crickets running all over them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Envoirment (Jun 1, 2016)

Wasn't planning on getting any new ones for a while but got a deal from someone I regularly buy from on two species on my wish list. I got:

0.0.1 _Phormictopus sp. "Green"_ ~1"
0.0.1 _Homoeomma sp. "Blue"_ ~2-2.5"

Very beautiful green/blue colouration on them and I got a freebie as well:

0.0.1 _Psalmopoeus cambridgei _~1"

That was also on my wish list. I can see why @louise f loves _Psalmopoeus_ so much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 1, 2016)

Envoirment said:


> Wasn't planning on getting any new ones for a while but got a deal from someone I regularly buy from on two species on my wish list. I got:
> 
> 0.0.1 _Phormictopus sp. "Green"_ ~1"
> 0.0.1 _Homoeomma sp. "Blue"_ ~2-2.5"
> ...



Congratz on the new arrivals  and the gorgeous freebie  Psalmos are def my favorite <3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jun 1, 2016)

I have a P antinous sling coming in tomorrow, very very very excited  first pamph of hopefully many!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Jun 1, 2016)

Receiving 0.3.0 E. campestratus today! Definitely one of my favorite species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm getting in some interesting stuff next tuesday 

0.1.0 Heteropoda sp. 'Ozelot'
0.0.2 Ancylometes bogotensis 'Colombia'
0.0.3 Cupiennius salei
0.0.2 Ctenidae sp. 'Mamfe Road'

And I recieved two adult Viridasius sp. 'sylvestrisform' males and two Linothele fallax slings about a week ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AshLee (Jun 1, 2016)

New arrivals over the past week:

All slings.
0.0.5 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.2 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.2 Monocentropus balfouri
0.0.1 Orphnaecus philippinus
0.0.2 Poecilotheria metallica
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia

Arranging a deal for these guys currently.
0.1.0 Acanthoscurria brocklehursti 7"
0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum 5"
0.1.0 Brachypelma auratum 3.5"
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi 3.5"-4"
0.0.1 Theraphosa stirmi 5"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gypsy cola (Jun 1, 2016)

A. metallica. Was going to pick up a M. Balfouri at my LPS but... the metallica was larger and waaaaay more adorable. Couldn't resist its super fuzzy wuzzy little cute adorable wittle tinky pinky winky dedos de los pies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## saturnthegrey (Jun 2, 2016)

I have an incei, albo and a whole gang of Hapalopus sp colombia slings showing up on Friday. It'll kick me up to 33 T's


----------



## saturnthegrey (Jun 2, 2016)

I have an incei, albo and a whole gang of Hapalopus sp colombia slings showing up on Friday. It'll kick me up to 33 T's


----------



## Brand fhp (Jun 2, 2016)

My new edition my Singapore blue

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jun 2, 2016)

More OBTs coming Friday . An impulse buy but what the hell , the *herder *in my title would denote I need a flock of something . I don't know if they are the best species to have a "bunch" of , but everybody has to have their favorite .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 2, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> More OBTs coming Friday . An impulse buy but what the hell , the *herder *in my title would denote I need a flock of something . I don't know if they are the best species to have a "bunch" of , but everybody has to have their favorite .


And just like that, I have 4 H. maculata's  P. murinus are also very cool, I know it's kind of a cliché but they are one of my favourite tarantulas!


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jun 2, 2016)

Toff202 said:


> And just like that, I have 4 H. maculata's  P. murinus are also very cool, I know it's kind of a cliché but they are one of my favourite tarantulas!


I have seriously considered adding H.macs to my collection . I only keep a few species but I like to have a lot of individuals from those species. I have been considering either H.macs or A.genics. I know that is an odd duo to be debating.


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 2, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> I have seriously considered adding H.macs to my collection . I only keep a few species but I like to have a lot of individuals from those species. I have been considering either H.macs or A.genics. I know that is an odd duo to be debating.


Me as well they have a few local and for whatever reason they scare me more then my ow terrestrials like the obt same with pockies freak it out so much speed lol


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jun 2, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Me as well they have a few local and for whatever reason they scare me more then my ow terrestrials like the obt same with pockies freak it out so much speed lol


I think it's because H.macs run at you while OBTs tend to run away . As a matter of fact I was rehousing today and a juvie ran up the tongs and rested on my hand . It was cool for a second and then it hopped into its new enclosure. I will admit I broke a bit of a sweat.


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 2, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> I have seriously considered adding H.macs to my collection . I only keep a few species but I like to have a lot of individuals from those species. I have been considering either H.macs or A.genics. I know that is an odd duo to be debating.


I say both! H. maculata for the looks and attitude and A. geniculata for the looks and feeding response  Both are an awesome species.


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 2, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> I think it's because H.macs run at you while OBTs tend to run away . As a matter of fact I was rehousing today and a juvie ran up the tongs and rested on my hand . It was cool for a second and then it hopped into its new enclosure. I will admit I broke a bit of a sweat.


Sounds about right lol one day I'm sure but not now lol


----------



## Bread (Jun 2, 2016)

Very 'normal' compared to the crazy ones, but I added a little 5cm smithi to my curlyhair and GBB, not sure what to call him/her yet.



Spoiler


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 2, 2016)

Got a C.Vonwirthi coming tomorrow morning


----------



## Chapat (Jun 3, 2016)

Got a Avicularia Versicolor sling, a 1.5 inch Grammostola 
pulchra and a sling Grammostola Pulchra with a sling Grammostola Pulchripes.


----------



## Abyss (Jun 3, 2016)

1.5" versacolor sling just showed yp at my door


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 3, 2016)

Just had P. metallica, H. pulchripes, P. cancerides, G. pulchra, and E. campestratus arrive


----------



## antinous (Jun 6, 2016)

Pretty excited for this next delivery:
0.0.2 M. robustum
0.0.2 P. fortis
0.0.2 P. nigricolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Jun 7, 2016)

2 L. australasiae, 1/4", in a trade with gromgrom for some B. lateralis on Sunday. Makes my 8th species of scorpions.


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 7, 2016)

It's been kind of a while since I bought any tarantulas (Was in the process of a move) but I have these cuties on their way to me:

All slings;

A. versicolor
B. albopilosum
P. irminia
P. cambridgei

Was so sure for the longest time I'd never bother with arboreals but I'll be damned if they aren't calling to me now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MsBuzzKill (Jun 7, 2016)

Just had 0.0.2 Theraphosinae sp. Roatan (both about 3/4") and 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus reduncus (about 3/4" as well) arrive. Super pleased and "over the moon" about them. They're adorable! Here are pics of the two sp. Roatan right out of their vials ... and the little reduncus starting to creep out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arcana (Jun 8, 2016)

I just finished housing my new Ts which are A. seemanni 'blue' and G. pulchra slings! They are sooooo tiny, I can barely see them in their enclosures haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jun 8, 2016)

Arcana said:


> I just finished housing my new Ts which are A. seemanni 'blue' and G. pulchra slings! They are sooooo tiny, I can barely see them in their enclosures haha


Ah, so you got your blue _A. seemanni_! That´s great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arcana (Jun 8, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Ah, so you got your blue _A. seemanni_! That´s great!


Thank you! I just couldn't help myself, when I was purchasing G. pulchra I had to add seemanni blue to the cart too  

Even as a sling she is so pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ddannison (Jun 8, 2016)

Yesterday was like Christmas for me

1.5" P. Irminia
1.75" B. Albopilosun
1" M. Robustum
.5" B. Vagas
.5" H. Incei (gold)
Housing went smoothly and the P.Irminia and H. Incei have already webbed up their enclosures!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kymura (Jun 8, 2016)

Finally joined the 'redleg' club with my very own little rock 
Got a juvenile B emilia today. (Adorable little one)


----------



## VelvetCollar (Jun 9, 2016)

Got three new additions today, A. chalcodes(12-13cm DLS) along with two B. albopilosum spiderlings of tiny size. 

Chocolate ball 1&2










Tanya





Was gonna get a N. chromatus female but i kinda fell in love with the chocolate colours of the A chalcodes after seeing pictures on the boards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Jun 10, 2016)

Should have 0.0.2 Phormictopus sp. 'All green' in early next week. I really need to slow down ugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Jun 11, 2016)

0.0.1 C. paganus should be arriving tomorrow...I'll stop for a few months now...lol


----------



## Bohrerb (Jun 11, 2016)

Bought an Avic. Sp. Amazonica today! Already ate and spinning. Little champ

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EulersK (Jun 11, 2016)

Kymura said:


> Finally joined the 'redleg' club with my very own little rock
> Got a juvenile B emilia today. (Adorable little one)


YES! This is by far my favorite species aesthetically. Absolutely gorgeous. It's a pet rock, but you better write her in your will.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 11, 2016)

Ddannison said:


> 1" M. Robustum


Good work, man. By far one of my fav. T's. 

Happy to see lately _M.robustum_ gain the respect deserved :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 12, 2016)

Went to the pet store to pick up some cork for the cages I'm working on and picked up a 2 inch b albiceps for $20 can never go wrong with a $20 tarantula

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Jun 13, 2016)

Receiving a 'special' and 'unique' T tomorrow...you'll have to guess what it is! I'll post a pic tomorrow when I receive it


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 13, 2016)

Old world or new world?


----------



## antinous (Jun 13, 2016)

MorganRose said:


> Old world or new world?


New world!


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 13, 2016)

Xenesthis sp.?


----------



## antinous (Jun 13, 2016)

MorganRose said:


> Xenesthis sp.?


Actually yes....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 13, 2016)

Xenesthis immanis?
Incredibly lucky guess haha


----------



## antinous (Jun 13, 2016)

MorganRose said:


> Xenesthis immanis?
> Incredibly lucky guess haha


It was! And nope.


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 13, 2016)

X sp blue?


----------



## antinous (Jun 13, 2016)

MorganRose said:


> X sp blue?


Nope


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 13, 2016)

X sp *weiß*


----------



## antinous (Jun 13, 2016)

MorganRose said:


> X sp *weiß*


Nope


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 13, 2016)

.


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 13, 2016)

X.sp white?


----------



## antinous (Jun 13, 2016)

MorganRose said:


> X.sp white?


Nope. And X. sp. 'white' and 'weiß' are one in the same, just a mistranslation.


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 13, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Nope. And X. sp. 'white' and 'weiß' are one in the same, just a mistranslation.


Cheers, I didn't know that 
X sp. megascopulae?


----------



## antinous (Jun 13, 2016)

MorganRose said:


> Cheers, I didn't know that
> X sp. megascopulae?


I wish! But no.


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 13, 2016)

Just picked up a B vagans..about 2 inches but looks male


----------



## Hellblazer (Jun 13, 2016)

Within the last week I got 0.1 A. avicularia, 0.0.1 C. darlingi, and 0.0.1 P. murinus.


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 13, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> I wish! But no.


I give up, what did you get?


----------



## antinous (Jun 13, 2016)

MorganRose said:


> I give up, what did you get?


You'll have to find out tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annabelle (Jun 13, 2016)

Two versicolors, A. hentzi, and A. anax.


----------



## antinous (Jun 14, 2016)

Xenesthis intermedia, always wanted one of these guys and the opportunity arose finally! Note: I do know the enclosure is a bit too small, I'm setting up a 11x6x5 enclosure as we speak to transfer this little leggy guy in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 14, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Xenesthis intermedia, always wanted one of these guys and the opportunity arose finally! Note: I do know the enclosure is a bit too small, I'm setting up a 11x6x5 enclosure as we speak to transfer this little leggy guy in.


Awesome man, very bald bottom


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jun 14, 2016)

In the past week I purchased a p Regalis sling and a unknown sub adult haplopelma or Selenocosmia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 14, 2016)

REEFSPIDER said:


> In the past week I purchased a p Regalis sling and a unknown sub adult haplopelma or Selenocosmia


Can I see a picture of the Cyriopagopus (haplopelma)/ Selenocosmia ?


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 17, 2016)

Just picked these up
0.0.1 h gigas sling .5 inch
0.0.1 d pentalores .5 inch
Ordered
0.1.0  euathlus sp red 2 inch 
0.0.1 p muticus 2-3 inch

I think I'm losing once of my 3 smaller b smithi slings checked tonight and it's in a curl but almost like it just molted with woukdnt suprise me everything is slightly lighter color but I do not see the molt anywere.  Everyone else in the shoebox seems fine so a out a few drop on the sub and hoped the humidity a bit and will hope for the best they are only like .24 of an inch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 17, 2016)

Just received 3 A. versicolor slings (1/2")
2 of the three shot poo as soon as I got them out of the straws

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oroborus (Jun 17, 2016)

Picking up new shipment tomorrow. Slings and Juvs:
0.0.3 A versicolor
0.0.2 C darlingi
0.0.1 H himalayana
0.1.0 C marshalli
0.0.1 H albostriatum     
0.0.2 E cyanognathus

Thank you to Amanda @ Tarantula Canada.  Going to be making a lot of sling cups!  Cheers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ddannison (Jun 18, 2016)

Went to the lps yesterday and picked up a big female A. seemanni and a G. pulchripese sling. Kind of wanted to buy their whole inventory given the living conditions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jun 18, 2016)

Ddannison said:


> Went to the lps yesterday and picked up a big female A. seemanni and a G. pulchripese sling. Kind of wanted to buy their whole inventory given the living conditions


I know the feeling...


----------



## Ddannison (Jun 19, 2016)

REEFSPIDER said:


> I know the feeling...


Nothing worse than seeing 2 A. avics curling up dying because theyre ~2" living in 16oz deli containers with no substrate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jun 19, 2016)

Ddannison said:


> Nothing worse than seeing 2 A. avics curling up dying because theyre ~2" living in 16oz deli containers with no substrate


I got a Haplopelma sp. because my LPS had it in a tiny cup.


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 19, 2016)

Just picked up some more
0.0.1 h gigas
0.0.1 c pentalore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## saturnthegrey (Jun 20, 2016)

I have some perezmilesi and P. baeri slings showing up in the early morning tomorrow and a few more on Tuesday!!!! I'll be up to 37 by the end of the week!! 7 months and I'm already at 37 whoo  

(Give me more though. Really.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Red Eunice (Jun 20, 2016)

Ordered today, will receive Thursday due to extreme heat at sellers end.

0.0.1 G. pulchra 
0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens 
0.0.2 C. andersoni 
0.0.2 C. Kaeng Krachan 
0.0.2 P. reduncus 
0.0.2 T. sp. Columbia

 Now to set up the enclosures for their arrival.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mistertim (Jun 23, 2016)

Just got my Euathlus sp red today! She's a young adult, about 3" dls.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jun 23, 2016)

Three more days until the expo!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toddums (Jun 24, 2016)

Avicularia sp purple peru
Avicularia Geroldi
Euathlus sp red
G Pulchripes
B Emilia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jun 26, 2016)

0.1.0. C. elegans - 1"



0.0.1. T. ockerti - 1/2"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 26, 2016)

Picked up a c fashiatum and another gbb sling I'm digging these dwarfs they are pretty cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vezon (Jun 26, 2016)

4" P. sp platyomma juvie female and a 1" X. immanis sling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 27, 2016)

I've got myself a C.longlipies AF, C.hainanum, C. meridionalis AF and a B.emilia for my lady friend.


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 29, 2016)

Just received a P. pulcher, P. chordatus MM, and C. marshalli sling yesterday


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 30, 2016)

Ended up getting Ornithoctonus sp uthai thani and a Ornithoctonus costalis


----------



## DeanK (Jul 1, 2016)

Got my 1st 2 slings today, a L. Parahybana and a C. Cyaneopubescens. Very exciting day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creepa (Jul 1, 2016)

Today mister postman brought me
2 Poecilotheria metallica and 2 Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger slings...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

